# Tetra Whisper Power Filter?



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

A while ago, I bought a 5 gallon aquarium kit thing that came with like, everything I'd need to set up a new home for my betta. Before that, I had another aquarium kit, a 10 gallon, and it was too big for the place I wanted to put it, and the weight it put on my bookcase kind of scared me. The bookcase is strong, and it held it just fine, but I was still worried. So I downgraded and bought a 5 gallon instead. It's a lot nicer to my bookcase than the 10 gallon.
But when I had the 10 gallon, the filter was WAY too strong, and he couldn't swim away from it. It was an Aqua-Tech 5-15 power filter, if I remember correctly.
Now I have a Tetra Whisper Power filter. This one. It's so quiet! He's swimming around in the tank, and the only problem he seems to have with it is that the flow out of the spout thing pushes him down a little. The filter takes up he corner it's in, and I put a flower decoration in front of it, so if he does go over there, maybe the flower thing will block his path to the intake area. My main concern with this is will he get pulled into it? Will it hurt him at all? I think he'll avoid it most of the time. Right now, he's just curious, because I put him in there about 10 minutes ago.
Is there anything I could do to make the outflow less strong, so it'll stop pushing him down? Will he be okay?
He seems to really like the tank more than his old one. He used to be in a 2.5 gallon. He seems to like the fin room. 

So to sum it up, I want to know what you guys think about this filter, and if it's okay for a betta.

Please, and thank you!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I use fake plants to baffle my filters, just elastic band them to the out-take


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

That's what I did with the intake, but will that work with the outtake too, if it's above the water?


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah it should work, i am not too familliar with that filter but as long as you have the plant and the elastic it should..
my bio-wheel used to blow my fish around everywhere and now there isnt even a current really


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, I'll buy some more plants then, when I have money to. For now, do you think he'd be fine?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have bought a Fluval intake sponge for all of my tanks that covers the intake. They are $2.99 at petsmart and petco. I don't ever have to worry about my bettas fins being sucked up and it doesn't look bad either. Others have use panty hose I believe.


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw those, but they won't work with the filter I have. The intake isn't a problem - It's the out flow.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh! I just saw yours doesn't have the tube like mine. I have the smaller version.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

cadi731,

You can try to baffle the outflow with an aqaurium sponge, gently wedged into the outflow opening. You may want to try a couple different sponges, to see what works best. You want to be sure you are just breaking up the current, not stopping the flow of water.

Planting tall silk plants thickly near the outflow will also help buffer the current.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also try to place the sponge under the outflow (tie it in place with some nylons), so the water flows from the filter outflow, through the sponge below, and gently into the tank.

You'll have to see what is going to work best in your situation. You could also call the manufacturer and see if they can reccomend something...


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. I'll try the plants and the sponge under the outflow. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## IdahoBetta (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the same exact filter for my tank. I love it since I was able to adjust the flow with the switch in the back to its lowest setting and it works great for my betta. I read the filter instructions and it said to keep the water level just under the lip of the outflow. I found by doing that it keeps the current from being too strong and I put a plant in front of it too to help my betta if he got pushed around by the filter.

My betta was never hurt by the filter; he was more curious about it than anything and seemed to like being pushed by the water flow (kind of like a little betta water slide).


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, there's a switch? I didn't even notice! I'll have to look and make sure it's there.


----------

